# medical at BMQ



## King (6 Nov 2005)

Hi guys,

Im going for BMQ in a couples of weeks and I injured my feet yesterday but I think I will be ok for when I start. My question is, do they do your medical right when you arrive the sunday before you start trainning  to be sure you can train or they do this the monday or later during the first week.Any help will be appreciate, thanks guys
P.S.:scuse my english


----------



## Daidalous (6 Nov 2005)

I know during my first two days at BMQ  I did all my paper work, then got my shots, then we did a phitness evaluation test.  I think it was a called a cooper test.

I would expect to have some form of a physical/ PT test.  I would go see a doctor if you think it is bad, better to have your feet 100%


----------



## kincanucks (6 Nov 2005)

You have to tell the recruiting centre that you have injured yourself.


----------



## BSmith12 (7 Nov 2005)

I know this doesn't answer any questions you may have, but take this as an example. When I was in Grade 6, 11 years old, I went to a summer camp through school. In their dining hall, they had oak benches stacked on top of the tables, pretty dangerous. This resulted in me foolishly dropping the solid bench on both my big toes, ouch. I had ingrown toenails since I was 15, I had surgery done and they were removed. Unfortunately, this did not help. They came back, and it hurt like a bastard. I had another surgery done just last year at 17 and they're finally fixed, so now I got my feet back for my co-op program this spring. Your feet are the most important part of your body in the army. Take it from me, I couldn't run. And when I walked, it would get pretty bad after school. A gruesome mess.  :blotto:
I wish you a speedy recovery, you'll get through it. Just remember to take any medications you may have been issued by your family doctor, and stay off it for as long as you can. Good luck, King!


----------



## Cabose (7 Nov 2005)

BSmith12 said:
			
		

> .* Your feet are the most important part of your body* in the army.


I couldn't agree more, the army thing set aside.


----------



## Zombie (10 Nov 2005)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> You have to tell the recruiting centre that you have injured yourself.



Does this apply for an injury that has completely healed? I got a piece of metal in my eye last week and an ophthalmologist told me today that my vision has not been affected. Still 20/20. Does this need to be disclosed and will I need documentation?


----------



## kincanucks (10 Nov 2005)

Zombie said:
			
		

> Does this apply for an injury that has completely healed? I got a piece of metal in my eye last week and an ophthalmologist told me today that my vision has not been affected. Still 20/20. Does this need to be disclosed and will I need documentation?



Yes, you will need to disclose it and as to documentation they will tell you.


----------



## sorefeet (11 Nov 2005)

:'(you NEED to tell them at the requiters if you get there and your feet are hooped then your stuck on pat until your good to go ,speaking from personal exp stay home and heal go on the next one when your healed or you'll go to pat and VR in a week.this may sound bad but I'm telling you its better to heal at home than try to heal on pat you'll want to leave as soon as you get there.
If you choose to ignore this advise then get a ziplock bag at the green desk and ice you feet every day after dinner and don't forget to soak your boots when you get them.(in hot water till very soft then lac-em and wear-em for 45min then do the second pair do it the night you get-em or you'll regret.


----------



## lodger10 (22 Mar 2006)

As for the medical at BMQ, is it just a pretty much standard medical examination? They check over your body, they ask you some questions, and you pee in a cup again so they know you havn't been tripping out on mushrooms since you got merit listed?


----------

